# Hallelujah, it's gone



## BethLikesBikes

The podium girls finally removed their high heels, zipped up their jerseys and rode off into the eternal sunset.


----------



## orbit

You beat me to it. 

Thank you RBR owners/admin.


----------



## il sogno

Yes, it's a relief. More than I thought it would be.


----------



## gaspi101

How would you gals like it if there was a "Podium Hunks?" With scantily-clad chiseled and sculpted guys looking sexy on the bike...something tells me there wouldn't be such a clamor to shut it down...

You gals have to realize: You're beautiful, and it is a delight to have you around, not only for your company but you're undeniable eye-candy qualities. Enjoy it!


----------



## BethLikesBikes

I get my kicks here: bangable dudes in pro cycling


----------



## gaspi101

BethLikesBikes said:


> I get my kicks here: bangable dudes in pro cycling


Way tame, but glad you got the idea. ;-)


----------



## dharrison

BethLikesBikes said:


> The podium girls finally removed their high heels, zipped up their jerseys and rode off into the eternal sunset.


Says the person with a woman (presumably you) wearing a suggestively unzipped lounge jersey as their avatar?


----------



## gaspi101

dharrison said:


> Says the person with a woman (presumably you) wearing a suggestively unzipped lounge jersey as their avatar?


I didn't see that...touché!


----------



## il sogno

gaspi101 said:


> I didn't see that...touché!


What!?!? You must be one of those guys who just reads the articles in [email protected]


----------



## il sogno

BethLikesBikes said:


> I get my kicks here: bangable dudes in pro cycling


The point being gentlemen, there are lots of other places on the internet to see bangable cyclists. 

//// Oh uh, back in five!


----------



## Rollo Tommassi

*Podium GEEKS!*

been awhile since i posted this pic


----------



## BethLikesBikes

What about a bacon appreciation forum? I think we can all get on board with that.


----------



## gaspi101

il sogno said:


> What!?!? You must be one of those guys who just reads the articles in [email protected]


Lol--definitely not--reading forums on the iPhone, avatar pics a tiiiiiny.


----------



## gaspi101

il sogno said:


> The point being gentlemen, there are lots of other places on the internet to see bangable cyclists.
> 
> //// Oh uh, back in five!


Maybe, but chatting about it here was like a barbershop conversation or something. It wasn't the pictures but the banter. Oh, well. If some women were offended, I guess it was the thing to do.

But I've been to beauty salons and the like (don't ask), and women are EXACTLY like men. They just don't want others to know. ;-)

But we know, we know. And love you for it.


----------



## orbit

gaspi101 said:


> How would you gals like it if there was a "Podium Hunks?" With scantily-clad chiseled and sculpted guys looking sexy on the bike...something tells me there wouldn't be such a clamor to shut it down...


You mean like this?


----------



## redondoaveb

orbit said:


> You mean like this?


Hey, I didn't give you permission to use my picture :blush2:

PS, it was really cold out that day.


----------



## orbit

redondoaveb said:


> Hey, I didn't give you permission to use my picture :blush2:
> 
> PS, it was really cold out that day.


LOL.

But then you might not want to know the search terms and where I had to look to find _*'your picture'*_ on the web…


----------



## redondoaveb

orbit said:


> LOL.
> 
> But then you might not want to know the search terms and where I had to look to find _*'your picture'*_ on the web…


Oops, I was mistaken. He just looks like me. Me likes women. I guess I should have looked at the caption before I replied to your post.:yikes:


----------



## orbit

redondoaveb said:


> Oops, I was mistaken. He just looks like me. Me likes women. I guess I should have looked at the caption before I replied to your post.:yikes:


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!

Rep'd for awesomeness. :thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb

orbit said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!
> 
> Rep'd for awesomeness. :thumbsup:


Rep for you too. I'm still red from embarrassment.


----------



## BLUE BOY

BethLikesBikes said:


> The podium girls finally removed their high heels, zipped up their jerseys and rode off into the eternal sunset.


Did someone feel threatened by the PG forum??


----------



## gaspi101

We should have a Podium Girls forum as well as one for Podium Guys. We all like eye candy. Let's be equal opportunity about it!


----------



## SoFlaNut

Should've just deleted the words. I liked the polish girls thread.


----------



## robdamanii

BLUE BOY said:


> Did someone feel threatened by the PG forum??


Yeah. Selene Yeager was insulted, called a man and driven from the forum (where she actually posted a response to the idiots who called her out.)

I suppose that's ok?

I suppose strippers draped over pieces of s**t wal-mark bikes is ok?





gaspi101 said:


> We should have a Podium Girls forum as well as one for Podium Guys. We all like eye candy. Let's be equal opportunity about it!


Go look for your porn elsewhere.


----------



## BLUE BOY

robdamanii said:


> Yeah. Selene Yeager was insulted, called a man and driven from the forum (where she actually posted a response to the idiots who called her out.)
> 
> I suppose that's ok?
> 
> I suppose strippers draped over pieces of s**t wal-mark bikes is ok?


No that's not ok! I can't stand wal-mark bikes! No matter; I've been away from RBR for over a year now and when I came back I noticed it was gone. Still no big deal, or even 
worth mentioning, til I saw the "hoopla" going on about it on this post. 
The other cycling forums that I've been frequenting as of late have never had a category
such as the "PG forum". Well,....let's just ride and have fun, and may no cyclist be forced to look at wal-mark bikes!


----------



## litespeedchick

dharrison said:


> Says the person with a woman (presumably you) wearing a suggestively unzipped lounge jersey as their avatar?


I noticed that irony right away, but wouldn't dare mention it because I owe BethLovesBikes in a huge way for introducing me to BDIPC.  THANKS BETH!!!


----------



## BethLikesBikes

litespeedchick said:


> I noticed that irony right away, but wouldn't dare mention it because I owe BethLovesBikes in a huge way for introducing me to BDIPC.  THANKS BETH!!!


Ha! I guess I am talking out of both sides of my mouth with that pic. Was just trying to help the hubby by modeling the new lounge jersey. I've never seen myself as a podium girl...would much prefer standing on the top step with a bottle of champagne


----------



## KensBikes

Just for the record, Beth, I do like your avatar!


----------



## BethLikesBikes

KensBikes said:


> Just for the record, Beth, I do like your avatar!


It was done kind of as a joke, but thanks! Glad you like the Lounge jersey


----------



## gaspi101

BethLikesBikes said:


> It was done kind of as a joke, but thanks! Glad you like the Lounge jersey


Yeah, I'm not sure he meant the jersey. ;-)


----------



## KensBikes

gaspi101 said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure he meant the jersey. ;-)


Not entirely, but the jersey is a significant contributor to the overall impression!


----------

